# App Fichiers : où sont les Réglages ?



## iBaby (16 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour. J’ai hésité entre le forum iCloud et ici avant de poster mon message.

Sur iOS, l’app Fichiers — que j’utilise beaucoup, synchronisée avec mon Mac depuis peu — ne dispose pas de paramètres dans les Réglages de l’iPhone ou de l’iPad. Pourtant, je voudrais qu’elle soit accessible par un code et par Face ID et Touch ID : pour de simples raisons de sécurité, puisque telle qu’elle est maintenant, il est trop facile de supprimer les fichiers qu’elle contient. C’est la seule app d’iOS qui n’ait aucune présence dans les Réglages. 

Je voudrais en outre pouvoir créer un dossier directement lorsque j’enregistre un document dans Fichiers. Actuellement, j’ai un dossier dans lequel je place les fichiers en attente d’être classés à partir de l’app en elle-même, à défaut de pouvoir le faire via une autre app, telle que Safari, par exemple. 

Je résume :

- pas de Réglages pour Fichiers.
- aucune possibilité d’accès par code et Touch ID/Face ID.
- impossible de créer un dossier sur une autre app iOS lors de l’enregistrement d’un fichier.

Venez en discuter nombreux et m’éclairer si je n’ai pas vu quelque chose.


----------



## Chris K (16 Novembre 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> Je résume :
> 
> - pas de Réglages pour Fichiers.
> - aucune possibilité d’accès par code et Touch ID/Face ID.



- Non, pas de réglages en effet. Pas de verrouillage et selon moi ça s’explique (au moins) par le fait que d’autres applications utilisent Fichiers qui est une application de services (des applications peuvent s’y brancher). Ça deviendrait vite problématique. Le vérouillage de Fichiers c’est le vérouillage du device.



iBaby a dit:


> - impossible de créer un dossier sur une autre app iOS lors de l’enregistrement d’un fichier.



- C’est en effet assez frustrant.


----------



## iBaby (16 Novembre 2018)

Chris K a dit:


> - Non, pas de réglages en effet. Pas de verrouillage et selon moi ça s’explique (au moins) par le fait que d’autres applications utilisent Fichiers qui est une application de services (des applications peuvent s’y brancher). Ça deviendrait vite problématique. Le vérouillage de Fichiers c’est le vérouillage du device.



Il est permis d’espérer que Cupertino nous concocte une petite trouvaille permettant de verrouiller l’app Fichiers sans verrouiller ses interactions avec les autres apps. On pourrait imaginer une autorisation pour les apps du système iOS, et une authentification simple par Face ID/Touch ID pour les applications tierces.


----------



## ze_random_bass (16 Novembre 2018)

Salut,

Ne pas pouvoir créer un dossier pendant l’enregistrement d’un fichier c’est vrai que c’est pénible ... mais c’est surtout de ne pas pouvoir le faire dans la partie Sur mon iPhone/iPad qui est scandaleux !

Après je ne comprends pas la plus value de verrouiller Fichiers en plus des possibilités de verrouillage déjà présent sur les appareils ... vous avez des dossiers verrouillés sur vos ordi ?

a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (16 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, 
Les ibidules sont verrouillés par leur bac à sable, c’est à dire que le stockage d’un fichier ne se fait pas dans un dossier (existant ou à créer) mais dans l’apps qui génère le dit fichier. Il existe bien sur des méthodes de contournement, Apple (Fichiers ) ou tiers (Documents...). 
De fait, tu peux avoir des dossiers Pages, Numbers, Photos ou même Qwant dans la partie Sur mon i... mais tu ne peux pas créer le nom puisqu’il s’agit automatiquement de celui de l’Apps.
C’est une limitation due au système et à Apple. Qui sera peut-être levée en natif un jour puisqu’il s’agit surtout d’un problème de sécurité (et sans doute d’hégémonie) .


----------



## roquebrune (17 Novembre 2018)

on peut créer un dossier et le nommer dans iCloud drive sur ios , mais hélas ! depuis Fichiers uniquement il me semble


----------



## iBaby (17 Novembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> on peut créer un dossier et le nommer dans iCloud drive sur ios , mais hélas ! depuis Fichiers uniquement il me semble



Oui tout à fait, c’est ce que je fais, en y voyant le seul avantage que dans dossier À classer plus tard, je peux mettre ce qu’il me faut et retourner barboter dans mes activités principales, puis classer mes fichiers quand j’ai du temps pour ça via l’app. Comme je disais ailleurs, c’est plus un handicap qu’un défaut. Et pour le public large visé par l’iPad, c’est une simplification en même temps qu’une rigueur à observer, en se concentrant sur l’essentiel et sur la réflexion post-découverte de l’environnement d’iOS. En fait, cette procédure de classement et de création de dossiers est encore plus facile à expliquer aux grands débutants, car elle permet de sauter provisoirement une étape et de leur réexpliquer dans un second temps et ailleurs dans l’iPad le fonctionnement de l’explorateur de Fichiers. C’est à mon avis la vraie raison pour expliquer ce choix d’Apple, et pas un problème de sécurité, qu’ils travaillent dessus c’est probable, mais en attendant ça fonctionne comme ça et ce n’est pas mauvais. Et puis, priorité au Mac pour maîtriser de bout en bout les dossiers. Mais on ne doit pas perdre de vue que l’iPad est l’ordinateur de l’avenir entrevu par Apple pour un très grand public, j’ai des exemples autour de moi, un assez fort, de personnes qui n’utilisent ou sont en passe de ne se servir que d’un combo iPhone/iPad, et ce sont des décrocheurs de l’informatique traditionnelle et des grands rescapés de Windows comme il y en a des millions. Mon propre pseudo indique que j’ai découvert l’informatique personnelle sur le tard, un an seulement avant d’acquérir un iPhone en 2010 puis un iPad en 2011. Depuis j’ai acquis les bases sur Windows, Mac et d’autres, mais ce n’est pas le cs de tout le monde. iOS est passionnant pour cela qu’il réalise la vocation d’Apple, la vraie, qui est non seulement de créer un ordinateur pour tous et chacun, mais aussi de le faire avec une élégance inédite.


----------



## USB09 (17 Novembre 2018)

Ton peut éventuellement prendre d’un doigt des fichiers (dans mail par exemple), tenir
Allez dans Fichier, créer son dossier puis déposer les documents. 
C’est une question d’habitude


----------



## iBaby (19 Novembre 2018)

USB09 a dit:


> Ton peut éventuellement prendre d’un doigt des fichiers (dans mail par exemple), tenir
> Allez dans Fichier, créer son dossier puis déposer les documents.
> C’est une question d’habitude



Ok, merci, je n’y avais pas pensé, c’est vrai que c’est pratique, ça ouvre Fichiers dans la fenêtre flottante de Split View et c’est vraiment facile (pour moi). Je mets de côté cette astuce pour la partager. [emoji106]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Septembre 2019)

Bsr à tous, 
Pourriez-vous m'éclairer sur l'App' Fichiers d'iPhone : à quoi sert elle ? 
Elle me prends tout de même 2 Go sur mes 5 Go d'iCloud. Merci par avance


----------



## Chris K (27 Septembre 2019)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Bsr à tous,
> Pourriez-vous m'éclairer sur l'App' Fichiers d'iPhone : à quoi sert elle ?
> Elle me prends tout de même 2 Go sur mes 5 Go d'iCloud. Merci par avance



L’application Fichiers te permets d’accéder à... tes fichiers. C’est un point d’entrée pour tes fichiers stockées sur iCloud ou sur ton iPhone. D’autres applications peuvent se greffer sur Fichiers, comme par exemple Dropbox ce qui te permet d’accéder à tes fichiers situés dans ta Dropbox.
Depuis iOS 13 cette application offre aussi l’accès à une clé USB (ou un disque dur) branchée directement sur ton device.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Septembre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> L’application Fichiers te permets d’accéder à... tes fichiers. C’est un point d’entrée pour tes fichiers stockées sur iCloud ou sur ton iPhone. D’autres applications peuvent se greffer sur Fichiers, comme par exemple Dropbox ce qui te permet d’accéder à tes fichiers situés dans ta Dropbox.
> Depuis iOS 13 cette application offre aussi l’accès à une clé USB (ou un disque dur) branchée directement sur ton device.


Si je veux que mon téléphone ne soit pas mon ordi ainsi gain d'espace sur iCloud je ne peux pas ?


----------



## Chris K (27 Septembre 2019)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Si je veux que mon téléphone ne soit pas mon ordi ainsi gain d'espace sur iCloud je ne peux pas ?



Ben c’est pas l’application Fichiers en elle-même qui prend de la place. Tu as vu ça où que ça t’occupait 2 Go ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Septembre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Ben c’est pas l’application Fichiers en elle-même qui prend de la place. Tu as vu ça où que ça t’occupait 2 Go ?


Lorsque je vais dans réglages iCloud


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Septembre 2019)

G pourtant sup l’icône ???


----------



## Chris K (27 Septembre 2019)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Lorsque je vais dans réglages iCloud



Je ne comprends pas... Si tu as la possibilité de faire une capture écran ça serait plus explicite.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Septembre 2019)

Je n'ai plus trop de dextérité, demain ma soeur passe à la maison je lui demanderais ok.


----------



## Chris K (28 Septembre 2019)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Je n'ai plus trop de dextérité, demain ma soeur passe à la maison je lui demanderais ok.



Ok, parce que dans les Réglages / _mon identifiant_ / iCloud / Gérer le stockage, l’application Fichiers n’apparaît pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Septembre 2019)

Voici qu'en pense tu ? c koi les documents ma soeur dit que c l'App' fichier ?


----------



## Chris K (28 Septembre 2019)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 139687
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as donc 1,8 Go de données stockées sur ton iCloud Drive. Il s’agit de données que tu as soit déposées toi même dedans, soit créées par des applications tierces (par exemple, l’application Pages peut utiliser automatiquement ton iCloud Drive pour y stoker tes documents).
L’application Fichiers en elle même n’occupe pas d’espace sur iCloud Drive, elle permet juste d’y accéder.

Si tu veux donc libérer de l’espace sur ces 1,8,Go alors faut que tu fasses le ménage dans iCloud Drive.
Si tu touche appuis sur la ligne « iCloud Drive » tu devrai avoir un aperçu des données qui y sont stockées.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Septembre 2019)

Il y a plus d'un an que je n'utilise plus le Drive ?


Chris K a dit:


> Si tu touche appuis sur la ligne « iCloud Drive » tu devrai avoir un aperçu des données qui y sont stockées.


 Dc je touche il n'y a rien ??


----------



## Chris K (28 Septembre 2019)

Je crois que tu as supprimé l’application Fichiers.

Ce que je te conseille :

Réinstaller l’application Fichiers ;
Depuis l’application Fichiers tu vas pouvoir jeter un œil sur le contenu des données stockées dans ton iCloud Drive et également supprimer, si nécessaire, les données que tu n’utilises plus. Libérant ainsi de l’espace.
En procédant ainsi :



> iOS 11 ou version ultérieure :
> 
> 
> Allez dans l’app Fichiers et touchez Explorer.
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Septembre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Je crois que tu as supprimé l’application Fichiers.
> 
> Ce que je te conseille :
> 
> ...


je vais réessayer merci, pourtant avec ma soeurs g fait cette manip' hier je n'ai aucun doc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Septembre 2019)

g rien. 
Et lorsque je vais à sup' récentes : en petit c écrit les éléments récemment sup peuvent être effacés définitivement par votre fournisseur d'accès


----------



## Chris K (28 Septembre 2019)

Alors là... je vois pas !

Pour éviter d’alourdir ce post avec un sujet qui me semble plus lié à iCloud qu’à l’application Fichiers, je me permets de te renvoyer sur cette page : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204247#iCloud_Drive qui recense toutes les manips possibles que l’on peut faire pour libérer de l’espace sur ton iCloud.


----------



## USB09 (29 Septembre 2019)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Bsr à tous,
> Pourriez-vous m'éclairer sur l'App' Fichiers d'iPhone : à quoi sert elle ?
> Elle me prends tout de même 2 Go sur mes 5 Go d'iCloud. Merci par avance



Sa fonction est équivalente à celle de l’iPad : avoir accès à ses documents dans le creux de votre main. 
"Touch your files"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Décembre 2019)

Chris K, G eu un KDO de mon iCloud MDR ! comme par magie


----------



## Chris K (27 Décembre 2019)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Chris K, G eu un KDO de mon iCloud MDR ! comme par magie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce n’est pas « comme par magie »,* c’est* la magie de noël. Si ça recommence faudra attendre le noël prochain


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Décembre 2019)

En fait c pas vraiment un KDO car 1mois auparavant j'avais désynchroniser iPhone de l'iMac pendant 10heures. J'avais regardé le lendemain mais rien ne CT passé. Et ce 26décembre je m'en suis souvenu et là la magie


----------

